# Outerbridge-Kashiwagi procedure of elbow



## kibbit99 (Nov 19, 2009)

What CPT do I use?


----------



## dedicatedcoder (Nov 19, 2009)

I THINK  THIS IS AN UNLISTED PROCEDURE CODE
24999 unlisted procedure of elbow


----------



## kibbit99 (Nov 20, 2009)

That is what I am thinking as well.  Thanks


----------

